# Hydroxycut Recall



## zombul (May 1, 2009)

FDA announces recall of popular diet pill - Health care- msnbc.com

very interesting


----------



## ZECH (May 1, 2009)

FDA trying to control all supps again, like vit b!


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2009)

I was just about to post this.


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2009)

dg806 said:


> FDA trying to control all supps again, like vit b!



If this is the real cause then they have every right to.


> WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Hydroxycut products, popular dietary supplements used for weight loss, have been linked to* liver damage* and are being recalled, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration said Friday.
> 
> 
> The FDA has received 23 reports of serious liver injuries, including a death, linked to Hydroxycut products.
> ...


----------



## Kevsworld (May 1, 2009)

Hydroxycut is a bunch of crap--just another reason to save your money.


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2009)

*FDA Warns Consumers to Stop Using Hydroxycut Products*

Dietary Supplements Linked to One Death; Pose Risk of Liver Injury

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is warning consumers to immediately stop using Hydroxycut products by Iovate Health Sciences Inc., of Oakville, Ontario and distributed by Iovate Health Sciences USA Inc. of Blasdell, N.Y. Some Hydroxycut products are associated with a number of serious liver injuries. Iovate has agreed to recall Hydroxycut products from the market.

The FDA has received 23 reports of serious health problems ranging from jaundice and elevated liver enzymes, an indicator of potential liver injury, to liver damage requiring liver transplant. One death due to liver failure has been reported to the FDA. Other health problems reported include seizures; cardiovascular disorders; and rhabdomyolysis, a type of muscle damage that can lead to other serious health problems such as kidney failure.

Liver injury, although rare, was reported by patients at the doses of Hydroxycut recommended on the bottle. Symptoms of liver injury include jaundice (yellowing of the skin or whites of the eyes) and brown urine. Other symptoms include nausea, vomiting, light-colored stools, excessive fatigue, weakness, stomach or abdominal pain, itching, and loss of appetite.

“The FDA urges consumers to discontinue use of Hydroxycut products in order to avoid any undue risk. Adverse events are rare, but exist. Consumers should consult a physician or other health care professional if they are experiencing symptoms possibly associated with these products,” said Linda Katz, M.D., interim chief medical officer of the FDA’s Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition.

Hydroxycut products are dietary supplements that are marketed for weight-loss, as fat burners, as energy-enhancers, as low carb diet aids, and for water loss under the Iovate and MuscleTech brand names.  The list of products being recalled by Iovate currently includes:

Hydroxycut Regular Rapid Release Caplets
Hydroxycut Caffeine-Free Rapid Release Caplets
Hydroxycut Hardcore Liquid Caplets
Hydroxycut Max Liquid Caplets
Hydroxycut Regular Drink Packets
Hydroxycut Caffeine-Free Drink Packets
Hydroxycut Hardcore Drink Packets (Ignition Stix)
Hydroxycut Max Drink Packets
Hydroxycut Liquid Shots
Hydroxycut Hardcore RTDs (Ready-to-Drink)
Hydroxycut Max Aqua Shed
Hydroxycut 24
Hydroxycut Carb Control
Hydroxycut Natural

Although the FDA has not received reports of serious liver-related adverse reactions for all Hydroxycut products, Iovate has agreed to recall all the products listed above. Hydroxycut Cleanse and Hoodia products are not affected by the recall. Consumers who have any of the products involved in the recall are advised to stop using them and to return them to the place of purchase. The agency has not yet determined which ingredients, dosages, or other health-related factors may be associated with risks related to these Hydroxycut products. The products contain a variety of ingredients and herbal extracts.

Health care professionals and consumers are encouraged to report serious adverse events (side effects) or product quality problems with the use of these products to the FDA's MedWatch Adverse Event Reporting program online, by regular mail, fax or phone.

–Online:  MedWatch Online Adverse Event Reporting
–Regular Mail: Use FDA postage paid form 3500 found at:  MedWatch - Download reporting forms and mail to MedWatch, 5600 Fishers Lane, Rockville, MD 20852-9787
–Fax: 800-FDA-0178
–Phone: 800-FDA-1088

The FDA continues to investigate the potential relationship between Hydroxycut dietary supplements and liver injury or other potentially serious side effects. 

FDA Warns Consumers to Stop Using Hydroxycut Products


----------



## vader (May 1, 2009)

alcohol injures the liver , why don't they recall that.
 Smoking gives you cancer, yet its still legal to smoke(for now anyway).  Yet steroids for some reason are illegal, wtf? Our government is FUBAR'ed


----------



## AmDevil (May 1, 2009)

I got the news from the cnn website a minute ago while browsing around!!

check this: Stop using Hydroxycut products, FDA says - CNN.com

This is very interesting.. ephedra, vitamin B6, then non-ephedra based fat burners, not sure what's next (hope it's not redline)..

My only interpretation for this is that the FDA is controlled by those who own the drug industry and they're the ones who regulate it.. lots and lots of rich gangsters fighting each other.. that's why this insane crap happens now and then!!


----------



## vader (May 1, 2009)

> The FDA has received 23 reports of serious health problems ranging from jaundice and elevated liver enzymes, an indicator of potential liver injury, to liver damage requiring liver transplant. One death due to liver failure has been reported to the FDA. Other health problems reported include seizures; cardiovascular disorders; and rhabdomyolysis, a type of muscle damage that can lead to other serious health problems such as kidney failure.




23 people in the entire country and they pull the product, thats insane!
 The bottle clearly states that you should consult your physician before taking the product, a small group of idiots that were probably doing everything wrong hurt themselves and they blame the product.


----------



## emitecaps (May 1, 2009)

What active might be causing this liver toxicity?


----------



## Merkaba (May 1, 2009)

vader said:


> alcohol injures the liver , why don't they recall that.
> Smoking gives you cancer, yet its still legal to smoke(for now anyway).  Yet steroids for some reason are illegal, wtf? Our government is FUBAR'ed



The government is not forcing them to recall anything, from what I understand.  Its just that Lovate is trying not to get their asses sued into the ground.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2009)

Iovate Issues Statement Regarding Hydroxycut Recall - [Blog]


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2009)

vader said:


> alcohol injures the liver , why don't they recall that.
> Cuz it gets you laid
> 
> Smoking gives you cancer, yet its still legal to smoke(for now anyway).
> ...


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2009)

*MuscleTech involved with 134 separate legal actions (including wrongful death)*

MuscleTech should change their name to LegalTech, as their legal fees have easily surpassed the money they have put into product development. While investigating their company’s legal history, I found that they have been involved with 134 legal actions, ranging from being sued for wrongful death, to personal injury & product liability, to declaring bankruptcy.

Most recently, the FDA has asked them to recall their most popular product, Hydroxycut, which has been advertised as the #1 weight loss product in America. Dr. Linda Katz of the FDA’s food and nutrition division stated that the agency has received 23 reports of liver problems, including the 2007 death of a 19-year-old boy living in the Southwest.

William M. Butler, Jr. esq. and J. Clark Baird, esq. of SupplementLawFirm.com said:

“This is a perfect example of how the federal government is increasing it’s oversight and regulation of the supplement industry.  Unfortunately too many companies are ‘flying blind’ in regards to their ingredients, manufacturing processes and labeling claims.  In the end this hurts not only consumers, but the supplement industry itself.  Hopefully companies will take the lead in setting high standards for the supplement industry and in producing safe products that work.”

With 14 products being currently sold under the Hydroxycut name, this product line represents the majority of their income.

A former employee of the company, who is familiar with the situation and speaking on the condition of anonymity, has told me that he can’t imagine how the company will manage to survive this latest set back, saying ” They’re probably finished. Hydroxycut was the only thing that allowed them to operate like they did. It basically allowed them to have the rest of their product line on the market, by paying for advertising, salaries, basically everything. And they’re so involved with lawsuits still in progress right now, they’re really going to have to scramble to keep the company up and running, financially. It’s like the school bully tripping on his shoelaces and falling down - all the nerds see that, lose their fear, and gang up on him. That’s what’s going to happen to MuscleTech. They’re the bully who just fell on his face.”

One of MuscleTech’s current sponsored athletes also spoke with me, on the condition of anonymity also “…the recall is crazy man! Thats alot of money they’re gonna lose as it seems…I just finished a bottle of it too…MuscleTech has been pretty good to me…I get tons of supps…they paid all my expenses up there to take before and after pics…the only thing i would say I’m sour about is that i took the pics and they haven’t even used em for the mags! i really wanted to get that exposure from them, you know…but if i do go to Junior Nationals, they will pay for everything, flight, tanning, food, and hotel which is just awesome…”

Another supplement company insider, working for a rival company, offered a less verbose analysis, “It’s Karma dude“. After their last public relations nightmare, I can only imagine that there’s a lot of people hoping they’ve heard the last from MuscleTech, not the least of which, is most of the supplement industry. The countries #1 fat-burner and diet aid is now unavailable, meaning there’s room for a new king to be crowned.

With the most popular product in the country being pulled off shelves, there’s some prime real estate in Walmart, GNC, and Vitamin Shoppe up for grabs, and right now, all of the larger manufacturers are scrambling to make sure it’s their products being offered to consumers instead of MuscleTech’s. This is the kind of situation that can leapfrog MuscleTech’s closest competitors into the #1 spot, and you can bet the companies who take advantage of this situation will be pouring advertising dollars into their upcoming campaigns before MuscleTech can recover.

source


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2009)

just bring back fucking ephedrine. Most of the stuff hydroxycut sells is shit anyway.


----------



## zombul (May 2, 2009)

I was talking earlier about how I disliked MT but wish that the FDA would leave shit alone because they'll keep prodding around fn with other things.


----------



## DesertFox (May 10, 2009)

Hey yall, something interesting and saddening happened yesterday. I was with my best mate, his brother, cousin, and another friend who I rarely ever see drinking beer and chatting. Well my friend (not my best mate, but the other one) started to talk about a friend of his who had died because he had liver failure. He started to say that his skin had become yellow and the doctors thought he had hepatitis B or something. The planned a liver transplant for him and somehow got it within a few weeks (you know how hard it is to get a donor sometimes). Well once he was in the operating table and opened up they realized that not only his liver was dead but his whole system was. The liver failure had caused his other organs to fail. Then I asked him why had this happened, and he told me that he had taken hydroxycut and he was the only and first person who had died from it. I was like....damn.. It gave me a little chills cause I had read this article and everything and I never would of thought that the person who died was close to a friend of mine. That 19 year old man they talk about being from the southwest is him. He lived in Texas and he was Mexican-American. I never met him or anything, never knew his name either, never even saw him but it was a crude wake up call. May he rest in peace.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 10, 2009)

I was doing everything correctly, taking blood pressure supplements, eating properly with healthy fats and fish oils, low sodium. Pretty much a perfect diet, and I still somehow almost had a heart attack while taking the original Hydroxycut formula. Some people's bodies just aren't meant to take in such a supplement. My blood pressure and lipids were perfect before Hydroxycut, I even had blood tests. No idea what happened. I was taking the minimum recommended dosage too.... I would never take Hydroxycut ever again.


----------

